# ENTP that holds grudges



## lollerskates (Jul 14, 2011)

Here are my figures for reference.
Extraverted Intuitive Thinking Perceiving
80 25 50 65

I fit the ENTP profile perfectly - except for the easygoing bit. If I feel like I've been wronged, even in the slightest way (like a dirty look), I fantasise and try to put into action, plans to destroy that person. I get very angry if I feel like I've been treated unfairly for no reason in any way. If I walk on the street, I try to stare down everyone that I feel like is 'challenging' me.

What's up with that? I definitely don't have the 'forgive and forget' trait that most ENTPs seem to have.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

kinda sounds like INTJ shadow, which is ENTP.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

You might have anger management problems or something. It seems like you take yourself waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too seriously.


----------



## lollerskates (Jul 14, 2011)

bigtex1989 said:


> You might have anger management problems or something. It seems like you take yourself waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too seriously.


Maybe, maybe not. I hate unfairness against me (thus I hate affirmative action).


----------



## sleepykitty (Apr 18, 2011)

Interesting, I never heard that ENTPs were supposed to forgive and forget. I hold grudges like crazy and, like you, have very well fleshed-out revenge fantasies.

I don't stare anyone down in the street though. That seems a little over the top. My grudges are limited to people who really wronged me in a serious way.


----------



## March Cat (Jan 27, 2011)

lollerskates said:


> Here are my figures for reference.
> Extraverted Intuitive Thinking Perceiving
> 80 25 50 65
> 
> ...


The first thing that popped into my head when I read this was "age". Perhaps you're just developing Fe and are overly sensitive to how people perceive you.


----------



## lollerskates (Jul 14, 2011)

March Cat said:


> The first thing that popped into my head when I read this was "age". Perhaps you're just developing Fe and are overly sensitive to how people perceive you.


I'm 16. Yeah, I'm quite self-aware.

Does Fe lessen over time? I don't like my habit of analysing everything.


----------



## March Cat (Jan 27, 2011)

lollerskates said:


> I'm 16. Yeah, I'm quite self-aware.
> 
> Does Fe lessen over time? I don't like my habit of analysing everything.


Yes, it lessens. It's just your tertiary function developing and reaching its peak, which has the high potential of putting you in Ne-Fe loops. Does this sound familiar in any way?



simulatedworld said:


> *ENTP/ESFJ: Ne/Fe or Fe/Ne--Narcissistic Personality Disorder*. This type often behaves impulsively and manipulatively, needing constant approval and admiration from others, running around investing in new thing after new thing but never developing the self-confidence of a strong subjective perspective. Fe used negatively may use its awareness of the cultural standards of others to intentionally offend or upset them, in order to service Ne's curiosity about the patterns in their responses. If Ti/Si were working properly, it would give the user a balancing sense of personal, subjective importance and free him of his dependence upon the adulation and unconditional acceptance of others.


It might not be spot-on, since it tries to account for both ENTPs and ESFJs, but it usually hits at least one mark. You can look at http://personalitycafe.com/articles/25205-dominant-tertiary-loops-common-personality-disorders.html for more info.


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

Totally an Fe thing. Fe users tend to be hyper aware of others and how they percieve them. They care a lot what people think. It should ease up over time. That's why highschool is so tough for a lot of kids, because everything is just magnified x100. Give your brain a little time to grow and mature and it won't be nearly as intense a feeling. *nods*


----------



## lollerskates (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you so much. 

Yes I really feel like I need to be constantly acknowledged as attractive and cool and smart.


----------



## lollerskates (Jul 14, 2011)

here comes the bump train


----------

